# As my screen name reads...



## AnotherSmokerNewb (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi!! I'm am literally Another Newb Smoker who inherited a friends older smoker just a couple hours ago (Masterbuilt 20070215). Please bear with me if I ask a boatload of questions (got a million in my head).  Have always been fascinated with learning how to smoke, using this smoker to actually learn how to, then looking forward to purchasing better equipment in the future.  Appreciate any tips, recommendations, secrets, etc as I being learning.  Thanks for having me.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee. You came to the best place to get you some learnin!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 13, 2020)

welcome from pa, congrats on your smoker. lot's of mes owners here including myself, the first thing I can tell you is don't trust the factory thermometer they are known to be off. get your self some probes to double check your actual temps, also you'll want to get yourself a amnps tray or tube that way you'll get 8-10 hours continuous smoke without loading the chips every 30-40 minutes. other then that if you have any questions just ask and you will get answers.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ, you landed in a great spot. RAY


----------



## kruizer (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb (Apr 13, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> welcome from pa, congrats on your smoker. lot's of mes owners here including myself, the first thing I can tell you is don't trust the factory thermometer they are known to be off. get your self some probes to double check your actual temps, also you'll want to get yourself a amnps tray or tube that way you'll get 8-10 hours continuous smoke without loading the chips every 30-40 minutes. other then that if you have any questions just ask and you will get answers.


Thanks for the tip about the tray...will add it to my shopping list


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 13, 2020)

AnotherSmokerNewb said:


> I'm am literally Another Newb Smoker



We were all Newbs at one point. Many of us have dialed our craft in by learning from the good folks here...and there are a BUNCH of good folks in this forum, Yep, you're in the right place. Being that this place covers a very broad spectrum of topics, I'd recommend asking specific questions as they arise. It'll be easier for folks to dial in accurate responses.

Welcome from central Texas

Robert


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome from Indiana!
We were all "newbs" once and most of us are still learning...


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome from SC! This place is a good start!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome
Wealth of information from these guys. Search forum on home page may answer a lot of questions for you also.


----------



## wbf610 (Apr 13, 2020)

Here is a link to the electric smoker sub forum.






						Electric Smokers
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome from Western Colorado! Best place to land on SMF. For sure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2020)

Welcome to You, From SouthEast PA.
Plenty of Tips & Ideas on my Step by Step Index.
Drop down below & click on _*"Bear's Step by Steps".*_

Bear


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb (Apr 14, 2020)

wbf610 said:


> Here is a link to the electric smoker sub forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing me to the subforum..will start my education by stalking over there.


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb (Apr 14, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome to You, From SouthEast PA.
> Plenty of Tips & Ideas on my Step by Step Index.
> Drop down below & click on _*"Bear's Step by Steps".*_
> 
> Bear


What part of PA Bear??? I was born and raised in Philly until I joined USN in 72. Retired in 93 and went back to the area until I moved to FL 6 years ago due to ailing parents.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2020)

AnotherSmokerNewb said:


> What part of PA Bear??? I was born and raised in Philly until I joined USN in 72. Retired in 93 and went back to the area until I moved to FL 6 years ago due to ailing parents.




Born, Raised, and schooled in Quakertown, about 40 miles North of Philly.
Living near Macungie now, about 20 more miles North.

Bear


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 15, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb (Apr 15, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Born, Raised, and schooled in Quakertown, about 40 miles North of Philly.
> Living near Macungie now, about 20 more miles North.
> 
> Bear


When I lived up there, I would make 3 or 4 trips a year to the Farmers Market.  Worked for an Auto Glass Warehouse that delivered glass daily to many repair facilities in the Lehigh Valley.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2020)

AnotherSmokerNewb said:


> When I lived up there, I would make 3 or 4 trips a year to the Farmers Market.  Worked for an Auto Glass Warehouse that delivered glass daily to many repair facilities in the Lehigh Valley.




LOL----My first job was at the Quakertown Farmer's Market:
I was 10 years old, and Me & two of my 5th Grade Buddies got a job unloading watermelon trucks for 50 cents an hour.
Good Old Days!!

Bear


----------

